# My pup seems to have trouble walking



## AceOfHearts (Oct 27, 2009)

I have already taken him to the vet about three months ago. The vet said I should go back to see him if Ace continues with his pain by the time he is 18 months old , right now he is 9 months old. And he seems to have trouble with mostly his front leg one them in particular. It breaks my heart to see him this way and the vet said that he may develop genetic health issues relating to the bones. I know this sounds stupid but i forgot the name of it. He said its a 50/50 chance he may grow out of it. But i highly doubt it seems like its advancing too soon. I dont know what to do anymore. The vet also prescribed this chewable chocolate-like vitamins to help with his joints but it does not seem to work.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH NO!
You sure its not pano?
Kilo had this for a few months on and off!


----------



## AceOfHearts (Oct 27, 2009)

I think that is what the vet said he might have. What is recommended?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Have you had the legs xrayed?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please call your vet's office and in a nice way tell them that you didn't quite understand, or have forgotten, EXACTLY what your puppy's diagnosis was. write it down. read it back to them, tell them you're having difficulty understanding if you are. ask them to go slower if you have to. do all this in a very positive, asking-for-help manner. 

if you then post what they've told you to this board there are many very knowledgeable people who can give their opinions and advice.

and besides, if you want what's best for your dog you always have to make sure you know and understand what your vet is telling you.
good luck.

wishing for the best for your puppy!


----------



## AceOfHearts (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes he said it was too soon to tell if he would have this forever.He had xrays done and along with vitamins.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Call your vet in the morning and ask him it it was panosteitis he saw on the xray.

Here's a link that might help you
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=466

My Otto suffered horribly with pano, it was mostly in his right front leg but sometimes in his right back leg. Some days the poor boy looked like he was going to tip over. 

With each bout of it came a radical growth spurt. It lasted 3 or so weeks in each leg. He was hobble free for the entire summer - from about a year old till 16 months. Then he had another one mid september. Last week I looked at his back and decided he'd grown massive flanks


----------



## AceOfHearts (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you so much I will do that. I will call him this week and ill come back here and update.


----------



## AceOfHearts (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the link ill check it out. Thanks everyone for responding I really appreciate it. This comes in and out? Ive noticed that ace will sometimes limp some weeks more than others. I hope it fades away overtime. He cries more now and has such a sad face now. I miss the cheerful energetic Ace.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes it comes and goes. Best thing to do is rest him, which I know is very very hard. If he's crying, ask the vet for rymadil for him. You have to be careful with him when he's on it, though. Wouldn't want him to feel all better one day and strain himself. I had it for Otto only in case of crying emergency. One Friday night I freaked out here asking for asprin recommendations because he was crying so bad - asprin didn't do much for him so don't bother with it.


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Pano, they have pain med for it. Medcam??? Both my sheppy pupps had it. They out grow it. And one rescue that was 2 years old!! Get the pain meds. Use it only when it gets bad.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had pano from 4 months old untill he was 8 or 9 months old.
some days it worst than other days. i massaged his legs a few times a day. sometimes i would put ice in a towel or wash cloth
and massage him with that. my dog likes having his legs massaged.
he would lay there and give me his legs.

one day (months later) we weregoing to one of our hang out spots.
i let my dog out of the car and there was a rabbit near the car. my dog took off like nothing was wrong with his legs. from that point on he was fine.

when my dog was experiencing pano he was held to limited exercise. we still trained but it wasn't drawn out. we did a little training in the house and outdoors. his walks were very short.
i doubt we went a 100 yards.


----------

